# NJ Transit Electrician Aptitude Test



## DEA AGENT (May 21, 2008)

Whoa you started when you were 11?

I was out chasing girls on my skateboard at that age 

You should make a fine electrician.


----------



## Sharif2009 (May 27, 2008)

Lol, yes. My first practice with my father was re-wiring my remote control car. Age 11 1/2


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

DEA AGENT said:


> Whoa you started when you were 11?
> 
> I was out chasing girls on my skateboard at that age
> 
> You should make a fine electrician.


 
Chasing girls, hell I had way more fun then catching them.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Sharif2009 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm in great need of help for passing an Electrical Aptitude Test at New Jersey Transit (Trains) on June 11th.
> 
> ...



Are you looking for something like this? 


SITUATION 2

The following diagram shows how electricity flows in a network:

View attachment 494


Use this information and the following rules to answer questions 5-9. Treat each question as independent of all other questions.
Rule A: If a switch is turned off, then it will not send electricity to any other switches.
Rule B: An even number switch will shut down unless it gets electricity from two or more switches leading to it.
Rule C: An odd number switch will shut down unless it gets electricity from one or more switches leading to it.

5.	If switch 8 is shut down, how many additional switches will stop working? 
a.	5 
b.	6 
c.	7 
d.	8 

6. Switch 3 is shut down, which switch is sure to be affected by that? 
a.	5 
b.	7 
c.	6 
d.	4 

7.	Which odd number switch, if shut down, will cause another odd number switch to stop working? 
a.	7 
b.	5 
c.	3 
d.	1

8.	Which switch needs to be opened in order for switch 6 to stop working? 
a.	3 
b.	4 
c.	5 
d.	3 or 4 

9.	If there was only one switch you could turn off to ensure that switch 5 did not get electricity, which switch would it be ? 
a.	7 
b.	8 
c.	4 
d.	5 






5.	The correct answer is C. Switch 8 is the central switch sending electricity to the entire network. If switch 8 is turned off all the other switches will not get electricity and stop working.

6.	The correct answer is C. Switch 3 has an impact on switches 4 and 6. If switch 3 is shut down, switch 4 can still get electricity and work through switches 2 and 7. Switch 6 however, gets electricity from switches 3 and 4, and therefore needs switch 4 to work.

7.	The correct answer is A. If switch 7 is shut down it will cause switch 3 to stop working. Switch 1, the other odd number switch to which switch 7 sends electricity will continue working because it will still receive electricity from switch 8.

8.	The correct answer is D. If either switches 3 or 4 don't work, switch 6 will not work. Because switch 6 is an even number switch, it needs electricity from at least two other switches to work.

9.	The correct answer is B. Switch 8 is the central switch sending electricity to the entire network. By turning switch 8 off, switch 5 cannot get electricity directly or indirectly through switch 4.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Tough Man.
5=c
6-a
7=d
8-d
9-b
?


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

John said:


> Are you looking for something like this?
> 
> 
> 5.	The correct answer is C. Switch 8 is the central switch sending electricity to the entire network. If switch 8 is turned off all the other switches will not get electricity and stop working.
> ...


Three right.......Do you want to try some more? :smartass:


----------



## Sharif2009 (May 27, 2008)

Anyone else got any study material?


----------

